# Fishing Pet Peeves??



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

Let's hear you're 3 biggest pet peeves while fishing. Don't make it long, just a basic..
Here's mine...
#1 People that get too close
#2 Water skiers
#3 People that don't pick up their trash!


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

1- Jet skiers
2- overcrowding
3- boyscouts


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

hard water
no soft water
ice


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

Boy scouts?? that's new to me?


----------



## schaueelab (Dec 30, 2007)

my dog
boaters
gettin skunked


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

1- not bringing enough P.B.R
2- dry flask
3- too few days


----------



## Petersen (Sep 7, 2007)

1. Litterers
2. Obnoxious, loud partiers or, worse still, loud arguers who can't leave their domestic disputes at home.
3. Closely related to number two but deserving of special mention are those people who inflict their musical tastes on everyone within 500 yards (as if the peace and quiet of the outdoors is somehow lacking and that a little hip-hop or gangsta rap shared with everyone else at the lake will remedy the problem).


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

americanforkdude said:


> Boy scouts?? that's new to me?


Just wait until the day comes when yopu get to one of your favorite fishing holes and there is a whole scout troop there making all kinds of noise and throwing rocks, etc. You will then understand where I am coming from, although Petersen makes a good point with his number three and on further reflection, I would say that is also my #3, with the boy scouts close behind.


----------



## stupiddog (Jan 15, 2008)

I can definitely understand a bunch of scouts annoying you throwing rocks and stuff but I would personally be glad to give up my best fishin hole for a day if it helped to get a bunch of kids get involved and exited about fish. To each there own. 
1] the guy in the speedboat on porcupine resevoir while I was in my float tube that didnt understand wake speed only, or the definition of my finger in the air.
2] the guy on logan river that walked into the middle of my fishin hole to get a little closer to the fish after I had took the time to creep up on that hole.
3] The people who feel the need to honk at you in the river as they drive bye, I know your there now shut up and drive.


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

Having to end the day

Show offs and know-it-alls

Bad streamside manners from people who should know better


----------



## takemefishin (Sep 13, 2007)

1. Wind
2. Bumper fish these are fish that hit once and then leave.
3. fish that lightly bite your offering.


----------



## Golfish (Oct 14, 2007)

I'd have to say for now, Park fees in Winter, for bathrooms that are locked for the season.
Crowds.
Loudmouths that everyone can hear what they are saying across the Lake. (sound carries, a long distance over open water)


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

If I am to post my fishing pet peeves I would be posting what has already been said! :lol: 

but out of those previous posts, I would say my top 3 would be:

1. Wind
2. Disrepectful people ( noise, trash, distance)
3. Getting a snag that has one of your favorite lures on it :lol: :x


----------



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

.45 said:


> hard water
> no soft water
> ice


+1


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I am going to cheat and post more than three because I have many. 



1. Poachers 
2. Wasted wildlife bringing limit after limit home and freezing them never to be eaten
3. Fishing right on top of each other aka combat fishing
4. People who talk a big game but can't catch fish to save thier skin
5. Big boats going to fast to close
6. Loud music as already said I fish to get away from it all not to hear your music!
7. Unfriendly people you walk by and say hi to and they just look at you funny
8. Bait fisherman on artificial only waters
9. Anyone who only fishes dry flies and thinks streamers or nymphs are cheating
10. Not enough time off work to enjoy the outdoors!
11. People that do not pay thier share of expenses on a fishing trip or say thank you
12. Adults taking all the fish from the communty ponds meant to get kids out fishing
13. Littering, pack your trash out your mom isn't comming to clean up after you!
14. Guides who think they own the river
15. SUWA
16. PETA 
17. Losing your last fly that is working 
18. Losing any luckycrafts
19. Big tigers that break my heart last year
20. Friends who no longer can make time to fish because "they are just so busy!"


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

1. Crowded waters.
2. Missed fish.
3. People like me.

Sorry for being a dink!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

1. People..... period. (I'm attempting to soften my resolve to fish alone for the sake of good company)
1a. If I run into people and I at least try and be friendly, acknowledge that. Don't blow me off because I have a dog and a spinning reel. I could have just as easily shot you, took your wallet and left you for dead on the riverbank (not that I ever would). :idea: 
1b. Don't be overly noisy.... yeah, I understand, you're having a good time and thats cool, but running c*RAP* on your wakeboarding boat is not what everyone else on the water wants to listen to, neither is screaming death metal in a quiet meadow in the Uintas. Seriously.... :roll:

2. Ice.... I'm not built for the cold... so I either freeze or pack on enough layers to make people think I'm running my own thrift store. Although catching fish can be done, it sure is a lot more pleasurable when the temps get above single digits, at least for me. :?

Other than those two.... I really don't have much else that aggravates me on the water.... I can work with wind, weather, work around trash, catch fish with questionable gear (unsharpened hooks, crappy line, temperamental spinning reels, broken rod guides to name a few), hike hard enough or far enough that I don't feel crowded, catch fish even when I run into somebody every other turn and I get out to relax.... so I try and keep that mindset as much as possible and it eliminates me getting bent about all the little stuff thats going to happen whether I'm ticked about it or not. I used to get bent about the dirty looks and stuff I would get on some of the rivers from flyfishermen but I've talked to and met enough of them that are really good folks that I think anymore, its the people, not the way they fish, that angers me. Some folks are just going to be a butt whether they have a fly rod, spinning reel or baitcaster in their hand.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> 1b. Don't be overly noisy.... yeah, I understand, you're having a good time and thats cool, but running c*RAP* on your wakeboarding boat is not what everyone else on the water wants to listen to, neither is screaming death metal in a quiet meadow in the Uintas. Seriously.... :roll:


Oh come on Rat, we all know that nothing enhances the outdoor experience better then snoop dogg. I know when I think of gangster rap, white kids out on the lake are exactly what comes to mind. :wink:


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Everyone has covered my pet peeves, but I will still write them down.

1- Inconsiderate people period! (Litterers, people who come take over your whole or fish right next to you when there is plenty of other open water (I don't mind people fishing by me, but give some room), being excessively noisy, ect....)

2- Boaters that come flying past you when you are fishing either from shore/boat/float tube. Boaters that pull right up by where you are fishing and start throwing lures where you are fishing. 

3- People that are cold to you when you run into them on the river or lakes. At least say hi back, you don't own the **** river or lake, so don't act like I shouldn't be there.

After looking at all of mine, they can all be linked back to people just being inconsiderate.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Nibble Nuts said:


> Riverrat77 said:
> 
> 
> > 1b. Don't be overly noisy.... yeah, I understand, you're having a good time and thats cool, but running c*RAP* on your wakeboarding boat is not what everyone else on the water wants to listen to, neither is screaming death metal in a quiet meadow in the Uintas. Seriously.... :roll:
> ...


Funny you mention that. I was at Pineview this summer and some Wanksters (White Gangsters) were out wake boarding and they had Dr. Dre and Snoop blaring unedited. Now swearing doesn't bother me, but there are a lot of people out there that it really bugs them. I could hear it clearly even when they were out 300+ yards away from me. It goes back to people being inconsiderate.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

Wanksters, I love it! :lol: 

Blasting music should be banned while on the water or on the shoreline. It really is a way to step on everyone's toes who's in the vicinity. Blasting that type of music they were is even worse because they know there are children and families around.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nibble Nuts said:


> Wanksters, I love it! :lol:


We had a different name for them (also starts with a W but is pretty offensive) when I was growing up in Kalifornia. I just think, you know, I'm not against them listening to that, if thats what they choose to do... I just don't need to hear it. There are ways of listening to or jamming out to their tunes without offending everyone on the water. You want to listen to people talking about blowing away cops, other gansters or anyone else that looks at you wrong, slapping ho's and female dogs just because they were born female, fine.... just don't expect me to listen and like it. We (Wendy and I) were camped out on the Duchesne in a little meadow when this jeep pulls up, unloads a bunch of grungy idiots and they set up camp. Ok.... so.. yeah, a bit unsettling. It became even more so when they were up till midnight or later blaring their screaming death metal, heavy guitar riff crud for all the forest to hear. Again... you want to listen to that, thats cool.... but they don't need to hear it over on Kings Peak. I don't need to hear it clear across the meadow from you either... but maybe thats the only way to listen to that shiz. I don't know, I don't listen to that stuff. I much prefer the wind in the pines, the jumping fish or some other group like that if I'm listening to music outdoors. 8)


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> I am going to cheat and post more than three because I have many.
> 
> 1. Poachers
> 2. Wasted wildlife bringing limit after limit home and freezing them never to be eaten
> ...


That's like the perfect list! Well put!


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> Nibble Nuts said:
> 
> 
> > Wanksters, I love it! :lol:
> ...


I know what you are talking about, but didn't post it for the obvious reason you mentioned. :twisted: I agree with you, when out camping or outdoors for that matter, the quiet is what I enjoy. The aspen trees in the wind and the smells, so it really pisses me off when someone takes that away with their ignorance.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> 1a. If I run into people and I at least try and be friendly, acknowledge that. Don't blow me off because *I have a dog and a spinning reel.*


You won't have any problem with me.... :mrgreen: ...I like dogs....  

As far as the Boy Scouts, they can be a noisy bunch. But I was there once and really have no problems with them, they're trying to have fun like everybody. Not only that, what are rocks for, if ya can't throw 'em.. :shock:


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

.45 said:


> Riverrat77 said:
> 
> 
> > 1a. If I run into people and I at least try and be friendly, acknowledge that. Don't blow me off because *I have a dog and a spinning reel.*
> ...


I don't have a problem with boy scouts in general, but I don't like to fish near them either, and I am not cool with it when I have gone out of my way to go somewhere just to have the scouts show up to the same spot as me. I've had it happen a few times. I like the scouts getting opportunities to learn the outdoors, but not in the same fishing spot as me. I don't think you'd be fine with them throwing the rocks where you've been fishing either.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Read "Joe and Me" by James Posek. In a nutshell, it's the story about a young boy poaching some club water. The warden catches him and instead of kicking him out and giving him a citation, he takes the kid under his tutelage and changes the kid's life. Amazing what can be done with the right attitude in the right situation. BSA leaders can have the same impact on kids. When I was a young Scout we had a neighborhood expert on hunting and fishing get involved and teach us the wonders of the outdoors. What a great man! He could have very easily said "don't bother me." I'm glad he didn't.


----------



## hardwaterjake (Jan 19, 2008)

1. Getting skunked
2. Slushed out
3. Missing on what everyone else is using that is working!


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

1. When my wife figures out what the fish are biting before me
2. When my wife catches more fish than me
3. When my wife catches the biggest fish of the day :mrgreen: 

Three normal ones
1. Winter run off
2. Anyone who comes up to where I am fishing then sits behind me waiting for me to leave 
3. Winter in general


----------



## ifishutah (Dec 20, 2007)

There's so much positive about fishing that it's tough to pin down negatives, but if there is one it is ignorance. 

I'm not all knowing, but at least I educate myself before i hit the water. There is a large group of people that feel that ignorance is bliss. Not so, especially when it comes to litter, poaching, disrespecting fisheries, ect ect.... 

The other half of the ignorance pie, is the people who think they know everything. Just because someone is a good ole boy doesn't mean they know their head from a hole in teh ground. 

That's it. Fishing rocks!


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

1.People who sit out on the ice shooting things like ********. (happened Yesterday at minersville really obnoxious.)
2.People that take over their limit. 
3.Not catchin a fish over slot limits.


----------



## 71nova (Jan 9, 2008)

You guys are fascists, who says I have to say hi just cause you did????? Granted I always wait for someone to say "catchin any" when they walk by. but if I'm spacin off at the water and neglect to say hi to someone I'll never see again, you don't need to get your panties all up in a wad!!!
I guess that will be number one
2. littering, how hard is it to pick up your own trash? really, you brought it.
3. people who lie about the size of fish they caught;-)


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

71nova said:


> You guys are fascists, who says I have to say hi just cause you did????? Granted I always wait for someone to say "catchin any" when they walk by. but if I'm spacin off at the water and neglect to say hi to someone I'll never see again, you don't need to get your panties all up in a wad!!!
> I guess that will be number one
> 2. littering, how hard is it to pick up your own trash? really, you brought it.
> 3. people who lie about the size of fish they caught;-)


Remind me *not* to say 'Hi' to 71Nova... :mrgreen: :mrgreen:

HI 71
HI 71
HI 71
HI 71


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

Okay, I take one back.... Wind is deffinately on the list. 

And 71Nova, i don't know you, but I always thought it was common courtesy to say hi if someone said hi. I could see the "are you catching anything" a little, I usually lie and either say the fishing sucks or the fishing is amazing ha ha.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Most Pet Peeves have been stated but let me first start with the best and shapest boaters I've seen thus far AKA "Boating Darwin Award" for STUPID and in a hurry... drum roll *-band-* 
Of course I don't mean to make fun of someone else's mistake...but when one is in a hurry, well we know what happens...right :?: :wink:

*Boating Darwin Award (counting down from 3):*

*#3* Watching and yelling at a guy in the boat as his wife drives up the ramp with the motor still down adding precious metal shaving and pieces to the ramp.... -)O(-

*#2 *Husband launches boat with wife and kids...leaves to park truck and trailer (parking is pretty full)...wife and/or kids notices water coming in back of boat...drives boat onto ramp...screams at hubby 20 minutes later because "*he forgot and left the plug out*" :shock: :shock: 
*#1* Watching a guy try and try to get boat off trailer...backs truck further into water each time, gunning the boats engine while the boat to torquing on the trailer... truck exhaust totally submerged looks like a bubbling geyser at Yellowstone...bed of truck filling up with water...then fishing partner yells, "_hey, I think you left your straps connected on the back of the boat._" *PRICELESS (genius) * o-||

*Now my personal "Pet Peeves".... * -#&#*!-

*#5 *Taking up the entire launch ramp to load gear, wife, kids, and dog... back boat into the water then get out of truck push boat off trailer get in boat with family and dog leaving truck and trailer on ramp...driving the boat past no wake bouys gets up to speed brings boat to dock takes time walking from dock to truck checks trailer pulls up the ramp finds " little ole me" standing on the ramp then trying to explain plus having the intestinal fortitude to tell me he was just showing his wife how to start and drive the boat. Good grief Charlie Brown... :roll: :roll: O|*

*#4* Waiting to get to the dock as others who've been there a good 1/2 hour plus decided the sign they moored next to at the dock "10 minutes loading/unloading only" doesn't apply to them. :evil: :x

*#3 *Anyone who is just to busy having a "great time" on the water not to stop and take a break for 15 minutes and pickup trash on the shore line. :? :?

*#2* WIND!!!

*#1* Rec boaters who haven't a clue as to what 150' feet or "no wake" means. :evil: :evil:

That abouts sums it up... :wink: :wink:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

americanforkdude said:


> And 71Nova, i don't know you, but I always thought it was common courtesy to say hi if someone said hi.


Pretty much... if somebody isn't within easy earshot, I probably wont holler at em.... and if I can tell you're intent on fishing, or spacing off, I more than likely won't say much either. But if you look right at me, I say, "Howdy" and you throw me a dirty look and turn away, then its not that I'm bugging you... its that you're a prick. Its really as simple as that. Don't be a jerk when people are trying to be sociable. Its really not that hard to understand. I'm not about to go hide in somebody's back pocket to steal their fishing secrets... I do plenty of catching on my own without intruding on somebody else's day out and I'm not out to make sure everyone on the river knows I'm there... in fact, I'd much prefer the opposite. I'm not above acknowledging a fellow fisherman though and have no problem sitting and BSing with a fellow angler if they're so inclined when I do walk by and say hi. The funny thing is... karma has a way of working itself out. The guy you just snubbed might be the dude that you wind up having to ask for a jump because you left your lights on in the parking lot, or on the ice, he might be the guy who comes to drag you out of the water after you boneheaded your way onto thin ice... the possibilities are endless and I choose not to tempt fate by being rude. :?


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

Hey Rat, give nova a break, he's probably 71 years old and is going insane :wink:


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

When asked how the fishing is I alway give the same response "a couple"


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> When asked how the fishing is I alway give the same response "a couple"


Looks like your well on your way to becoming an elitist! Proud of ya brother.


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

I find it difficult to draw that line between people who don't want to try and just want hand out advice, and people who are willing to work and are just needing a hint as to what is biting or whatever. Once I was fly fishing and was fighting a fish and some dude asked me what was biting as I was fighting the fish, I said "worms and powerbait." He looked confused and then walked away. I need to be more willing to help, people (especially people on this forum) have been unselfish in giving me advice and help, and I need to help in instances where I am actually in the know (these time are rare!) I do feel like I am a person that goes out and works hard to figure things out before I will ask for a handout.

1. People fishing too close
1. people who don't chip in for the trip
1. Obligations (WIFE) that don't allow me to get out more.

(all of these are equally annoying)


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

huntnbum said:


> Hey Rat, give nova a break, he's probably 71 years old and is going insane :wink:


Aw, I'm not givin the guy grief... just saying its not like folks saying hi to you are asking for your social and your bank account access info. They're just trying to be friendly, so reply in kind. It'll take all of a tenth of a second and you're none the worse for it. Its just a pet peeve...not enough to make me quit fishing or anything. :lol:


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

I agree RiverRat.... karma is a funny thing sometimes. I'm the same way, I wouldn't lose sleep over someone not saying hi to me, but you could bet your bank account that if they got stranded or needed help and they rubbed me the wrong way, they'de have a long walk home!


----------



## stupiddog (Jan 15, 2008)

I agree, Ive never been super social but come on, if I tell someone hi and there a **s about it I just hope there not stuck in a snow bank with a dead battery cause I might think twice about helping out. I had a real good time fishing with some guys I never met on sunday. Helped them some they helped me some. Im not saying be waitng on the lake with a cake and candles, but a little kindness might really help when the ice breaks and your lookin for someone with a rope.


----------



## lionhunter (Sep 11, 2007)

1. All my friends have become PW :lol: 
2.my wife nagging because all I do is fish or hunt. If not I am thinking about it and talking about it.
3. The big one is always the one that gets away.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

My two worst fishing experiences:
1-A jackarse ******* flyfisherman who did not know his arse from the hole in the river; we are right on the bank spinning when this arse just walks right through the hole wading through destroying any chance of catching any fish whatsoever. Is that an example of ignorance and selfishness?
2-Boat fishing at Scofield on the north end of the island; my dad anchorsin front of a boat that is a closed bow with bimini top up (in other words we were where this guy had no chance of possibly casting our way; therefore the distance is not that big of a deal (had I been driving I would not have parked that close, but there were no less than 20 boats all within a 200-yard diameter parked very close), right? This fellow makes a great effort, nearly falling out of his boat, to cast to the front of his boat trying to hit us, which he succesully achieved, of course, the words then flew between my dad and this SOB.



Riverrat77 said:


> The guy you just snubbed might be the dude that you wind up having to ask for a jump because you left your lights on in the parking lot, or on the ice, he might be the guy who comes to drag you out of the water after you boneheaded your way onto thin ice... the possibilities are endless and I choose not to tempt fate by being rude. :?


On that note, I went to the Lee Kay to shoot a few years ago; as I was by myself I did not want to leave anything at the bench w/o anyone being there so I simply checked which benches were open and went to the targets first and placed my new targets. When I get back to shoot I can see someone changing my new targets; they had left their stuff on the bench while I placed targets. We then crossed paths and they simply were not apologetic, but not major wienies; certainly was a little tension for a moment. Any who, I get shooting and finish up and I notice these same guys a little frustrated and so I ask and the grandson has locked the keys in the truck and can't get ahold of a locksmith or any relative (yet another reason to not buy a GM (most Fords come with the keypad, which is a lifesaver) so I offer to give them a ride w/o asking the destination, when they said Sandy I thought "crap," but could see that they were in a very tight situation, so I give them a ride for the roughly 20 miles. He asked me if I would like a Camp Chef stove as his brother dealed in the refurbed ones; so, there is karma for you and the stove works great!


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2008)

1) Water-skiers and Jet-skiers
2) Litter bugs
3) State park fees ($9 to fish at Jordanelle!!!!!!)


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

I agree with Weakened and many others. But you know what, when I sit back and think about it it ain't all that bad. Don't get me wrong, I can get pissed just like anyone else and can relate a few stories of my own. Generally after I get home and cool off I come to the conclusion that it wasn't nearly as aggravating as I thought. Still had great fishing and they didn't really affect my fishun. What bothers me the most though is the ability to take my best buddy(Sparky) fishing in many areas, i.e. Jordanelle, Deer Creek, etc. :twisted: I'm a float tuber and I still haven't figured out how to keep my dog on a leash while fishing from a float tube. :? This sucks for us since many of the best areas restrict dogs.
Leaky


----------



## Seeker (Jan 26, 2008)

Pet peeves are:
1-Folks whose fish spawn and grow on the way home from fishing.
2-Not keeping a confidence in regards to a special fishing place.
3-"Men" who push into a place where children are fishing.
4-People who turn their dogs loose in close proximity to others and then ignore problems that that the dog(s) may cause.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Fishing buddies that arrive late.


----------



## Crow (Sep 15, 2007)

JAT83 said:


> If I am to post my fishing pet peeves I would be posting what has already been said! :lol:
> 
> but out of those previous posts, I would say my top 3 would be:
> 
> ...


What he said.


----------



## 71nova (Jan 9, 2008)

sorry I have'nt replied, I was fishing!!! j/k Usually I don't go where other people are because if you don't catch fish you feel like a retard and if you do everyone and their dog wants to know about it, and stare, and point. 
Usually the guy who says hi is sort of gay looking with a big gay smile on his face, then I usually am too shocked to reply, if that is not you I'm sorry. I usually am able to say hi to someone who looks serious about fishing, and not picking up on dudes. 
Anyway *telling people how to act* instead of preparing yourself for dissapointment is kinda fascist, yes?
I hardly ever lie about what I am catching or what I am using. It is the little details I leave out that matter.
I guess a better pet peave than that is that you have to practically hide in the $##t in to catch anything that wasn't planted. 
I also know this is just a pet peave thing and shouldn't have said anything about your feelings  
I will go back to minding my own business again!!!
sorry for any grief I caused you.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

71nova said:


> sorry I have'nt replied, I was fishing!!! j/k Usually I don't go where other people are because if you don't catch fish you feel like a retard and if you do everyone and their dog wants to know about it, and stare, and point.
> *Usually the guy who says hi is sort of gay looking with a big gay smile on his face, then I usually am too shocked to reply, if that is not you I'm sorry. I usually am able to say hi to someone who looks serious about fishing, and not picking up on dudes. *
> Anyway *telling people how to act* instead of preparing yourself for dissapointment is kinda fascist, yes?
> I hardly ever lie about what I am catching or what I am using. It is the little details I leave out that matter.
> ...


Good explaination 71nova.... :rotfl: :rotfl:

If I say '*Hi*' to you.....I won't smile....


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi 71 Nova. :wink:


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

catch anything? :wink:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Usually... at least where I fish... a guy sneaking through the bushes would seem to be the gay one. Why is he staring at me when I turn around to fish?? I guess I am not one to prepare myself for disappointment.... that would seem to be an extremely pessimistic way to spend one's life. I guess I just am one that figures I'll be nice to everyone I meet on the river or at the lake... because what harm can come from it? If they think I'm picking up on them, then they surely have a high (usually unjustifiied) opinion of themselves if they think they're a good enough reason for me to stray from the beautiful woman waiting for me to get home. :lol: I honestly had no idea that Benito Mussolini (dictator of Fascist Italy in WWII)was really just a guy who practiced saying hi to folks on the street..... who knew?


----------



## great googly moogly (Jan 26, 2008)

1. Modern Day 'pioneers', fishing for meat

2. people who think they own a lake

3. fishing snobs - all kinds of em

4. people who dont wave back


----------



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

great googly moogly said:


> 1. Modern Day 'pioneers', fishing for meat


Yeah... umm... huh?


----------



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

fatbass said:


> rapalahunter said:
> 
> 
> > great googly moogly said:
> ...


Oh... it was an attempt to belittle those who eat their catch!

I just added "people who dis on those who eat their catch while claiming to disdain fish snobs" to my pet peeve list.


----------



## schaueelab (Dec 30, 2007)

fish is good if you dont eat it your missin out


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

Fish: slimy when caught --\O , yummy when eaten.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Guns and Flies said:


> Fish: slimy when caught --\O , yummy when eaten.





schaueelab said:


> fish is good if you dont eat it your missin out


Catching them is kinda fun too !! 

I wish springtime would hurry.... :?


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

Guns and Flies said:


> Fish: slimy when caught --\O , yummy when eaten.


Fish are slimy when caught, slimy when eaten. They do taste good though.


----------



## Improv (Sep 8, 2007)

71nova said:


> sorry I have'nt replied, I was fishing!!! j/k Usually I don't go where other people are because if you don't catch fish you feel like a retard and if you do everyone and their dog wants to know about it, and stare, and point.
> Usually the guy who says hi is sort of gay looking with a big gay smile on his face, then I usually am too shocked to reply, if that is not you I'm sorry. I usually am able to say hi to someone who looks serious about fishing, and not picking up on dudes.


[attachment=0:3lnrdzqt]man-with-fishing-hat-~-ks124774.jpg[/attachment:3lnrdzqt]

Well howdy...
Don't mean to shock you there - just wanted to ask how the fishing going!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Has anyone seen a 3 dollar bill around here anywhere?? Anyone, anyone? I could swear I saw one. Oh well, guess if I want something queer in my life, I'll have to go say hi to another fisherman. :lol: Does it help if I go wandering around in nothing but breathables??... rolled to my waist? I guess I shouldn't say "Hi!!" either... something more along the lines of "How YOU doin partner!!" -()/>-


----------



## quakeycrazy (Sep 18, 2007)

People that invade my personal space of fishing. 

People that see me catching fish and run over like a madman to see what I'm using and stick around trying to have a conversation after I tell them.

People that have to swear very loudly, talk very loudly, play their white trash music very loudly.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

1. Women that fish and cover up. C'mon man, if you're gonna be out there at least provide us with some eye candy! :mrgreen: (I'm really not a sexist pig)

2. Guys that act like you're asking them to give up top secret information valuable to national security when you simply ask them "how's the fishin"?

3. People that come into your fishing store, get schooled on all the right gear, have you show them how to tie 6 different fly patterns, ask you for a three hour clinic on how to be a sucsessfull fly fisherman, and then go to Sportmans Whorehouse to buy all ther stuff cuz they can save $3.00. In other words, Cheap Bassturds!

9 years of fishing store retail and guiding ruined my taste for fishing. :evil: 

When I can get out now I want to be ALONE and not hear, see, feel or have any knowledge that anyone else is within 3 miles of me.

.......see why I don't fish much any more. :|


----------



## great googly moogly (Jan 26, 2008)

great googly moogly said:


> 1. Modern Day 'pioneers', fishing for meat


not what i meant, i meant people who go fishing to bring home meat for the table, period .. . like its a task or sumthin... people who think its their god given right to take home fish everyday


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2008)

great googly moogly said:


> i meant people who go fishing to bring home meat for the table, period .. . like its a task or sumthin... people who think its their god given right to take home fish everyday


I don't know that it is a "god given right" but it is certainly their legal right. As long as they are obeying the proclamation, and observing BOTH the *bag AND possession limits*, they are well within their rights. I use to practice C&R for most of what I caught, but nowadays, with the cost of gas and other expenses, fishing has gotten A LOT more expensive and I now try to keep more of what I catch to feed my family and offset, if only a little, the cost of fishing. I can already hear someone arguing that it is not cost-effective to fish for food, and they are right. It would be far cheaper to go buy fish, or steak for that matter, from the grocery store, but there is no recreation in that. And for my son it is a major part of the experience to bring home his catch and show it off to his mom and sister, and then see the whole family eat it for dinner. It gives him a tremendous sense of pride. I have never understood why this is seen as less enlightened or less ethical. I understand there are places that simply could not handle the pressure if everyone kept their legal limit, but there are plenty of other places that can handle the pressure just fine and there is nothing wrong with keeping your daily bag limit from these places.



great googly moogly said:


> 3. fishing snobs - all kinds of em


To me this one kinda seems to conflict with your first pet peeve.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.

I guess I'm your worst nightmare. I believe it's my "God given" right to eat fish that I work to catch. I don't do it everyday, but I like eating fish and usually like to take home a couple of fish every weekend.

My fishing pet peeves are:

1. People who show up where I'm fishing and start up a family picnic right next to me, complete with Fido the amazing swimming frisbee fetching wonder dog. I don't mind dogs, but they do scare fish. I find the above example to be very inconsiderate, although I chock it up to ignorance.

2. Losing a lure that hasn't caught me a fish yet. Especially when it's due to crappy line!!! It's even worse when there's a fish attached.

3. Getting skunked after losing fish throughout the day. :evil:



> I can already hear someone arguing that it is not cost-effective to fish for food, and they are right. It would be far cheaper to go buy fish, or steak for that matter, from the grocery store, but there is no recreation in that.


For me, it could be much cheaper than buying fish from the market. I live a few blocks away from the Provo River and it would be very inexpensive to go and catch food. Even if I had to buy worms or a new spinner, I'd still save money. Trout or other fish are at least $5.00/lb. Worms are about $2.00...Spinners $2.50 ea...Rod/reel combo $40.00ish...license(s) $26-$41.00 per year.

But there's not as much fun in that for me. I'd rather not eat a brown every week and I could just go down there any old time.

I'd agree that for most of my fishing, the cost outweighs the fiscal gain, but it keeps me from going insane and I'd say that's worth every penny.


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

2. Losing a lure that hasn't caught me a fish yet. Especially when it's due to crappy line!!! It's even worse when there's a fish attached.I love it when you put on a brand new lure, all excited and you cast it and the line breaks and it sails about 450yds out into the deep blue, and you wonder, HMMM, I wonder if a fish with try and eat that as it is sinking to the bottom of the lake/river. SOOOO FUN!!!!(we call that a one case wonder).


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

and have you seen the trout behind the glass at the super market. they look like they were raised in a 5 gallon bucket of magna water


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

True. Those poor trout were begging to be killed.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

fatbass said:


> Getting all the way to your favorite spot and realizing you forgot the ___________!!! **O** /**|**\ O|*
> 
> (Fill in the blank)


Meeting with the boss ??


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Man, you nailed it, fatbass. I hate forgetting the blank.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

WeakenedWarrior said:


> great googly moogly said:
> 
> 
> > i meant people who go fishing to bring home meat for the table, period .. . like its a task or sumthin... people who think its their god given right to take home fish everyday
> ...


Simply for discussion purposes, if this discussion above is about ethics, obviously keeping your limit is legal, not talking legalities simply ethics; why did your ethics change when the gas got to be more expensive? If something is right or wrong; the price does not change your ethics, right? If not, we have now established your ethics to be that of a prostitute; just have to figure out your price; matter of negotiation now. I think it is annoying to see people hauling off their limits every trip also; knock yourself out if that is your choice, but I think C&R is a higher standard that provides a great feeling of accomplishment and humility each time one is released and hope in knowing that he will be bigger next year. Just my humble thoughts.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2008)

Huge29 said:


> If something is right or wrong; the price does not change your ethics, right? If not, we have now established your ethics to be that of a prostitute; just have to figure out your price; matter of negotiation now.


For me it has nothing to do with ethics. I absolutely reject the notion that keeping and eating a fish is in any way ethically or morally deficient. My past practice of C&R had nothing to do with personal ethics, but was about personal circumstance. I was single then, and just didn't have much need for keeping fish. Occasionally I would keep a fish and eat it, but for the most part I let them go because I did not have a need for them and did not want to waste them. I also did more river and stream fishing then, and as I said earlier, there are some fisheries that cannot support the heavy pressure that our growing population places on them without C&R and I fully support that. But those considerations aside, I find no moral or ethical advantage to C&R over "Catch & Keep" provided that you use the fish and do not waste them. For me, fishing is more like hunting: a source of food and a path to self-reliance ("give a man a fish and he will have food for a day, teach him how to fish..."), as much as it is about recreation.

On a side note, Huge29, are you always so confrontational?


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Poo Pie said:


> and have you seen the trout behind the glass at the super market. they look like they were raised in a 5 gallon bucket of magna water


Hey... what are you talking about? I drank Magna water (mixed with Koolaid) for about five years. Oh.... ummm... well.... ok, carry on. I see your point. :lol:

I agree about the trout behind the glass... they just look "blah", nothing like the firm, energetic wild trout you catch in most of the rivers around here. Unless its a nice thick steak, there really is nothing appealing to me about the supermarket "meat" areas now.....and once I take a deer or elk, it may spoil me to the point that I try to avoid ever buying packaged beef again. I don't know how well I'll succeed but I'm sure that chicken and maybe burger are all we'll be buying on a regular basis (the wife loves her chicken) with a few supplemental steaks bought for UWN cookouts and things like that. :lol:


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

> steaks bought for UWN cookouts and things like that.


If we had a Halloween (costume) cookout, what percentage of the people that showed up would be wearing banana customs? *()* -()/-


----------



## Farmboy (Sep 22, 2007)

Jet skiers with no respect for others/fisherman especially bass fisherman working a rocky shoreline! Most of the lakes are plenty big enough for both. But you know how that reasoning goes.


----------



## lionhunter (Sep 11, 2007)

great googly moogly I eat almost every fish I catch and once I have reached one from my limit I release them tell I catch a lunker or when I say the famous quote (one more fish) HOW DO YOU LIKE ME NOW HAHAHAHAHA 8) :lol: :wink:


----------

